

Frankenimage – Reconstructing images with pieces from an image database - sebkomianos
http://gimlids.github.io/frankenimage/

======
zingermc
Is the mosaic of The Creation of Adam generated by Frankenimage? Judging by
the results in the videos, it doesn't seem capable of making that.

Edit: I did a Tineye search and it is used all over the web, so it wasn't
created by Frankenimage.

~~~
crazygringo
"The following image represents a series of 20 oil on canvas paintings by
contemporary artist Lewis Lavoie, each depicting an individual, in tandem
depicting the head of Adam from Michelangelo's The Creation of Adam."

~~~
GhotiFish
"The following image represents a series of 20 oil on canvas paintings by
contemporary artist Lewis Lavoie"

Does that not read "a series of 20 oil on canvas paintings by contemporary
artist Lewis Lavoie"?

ie. Lewis Lavoie had painted the 20 oil on canvas paintings.

That's how I read it, but searching his name reveals otherwise

[https://www.google.ca/search?q=Lewis+Lavoie&safe=off&source=...](https://www.google.ca/search?q=Lewis+Lavoie&safe=off&source=lnms&tbm=isch)

So I understand the parents confusion.

------
mprat
Very cool. (1) Have you thought about using HOG templates for the matching
step? Seems like you might get some interesting structural encoding
similarities there. (2) When generating image patches, could they be different
sizes? Or is the idea to make a simple grid?

~~~
sebkomianos
I am not the one behind this, I just shared it here. I just tweeted to him
though:
[https://twitter.com/davidstolarsky](https://twitter.com/davidstolarsky)

------
mattkenefick
"In contrast with a photomosaic," ehhh.. it's just a photomosaic.

